# Copying music to the Fire tablet



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

How do you copy music to the Fire tablet? I have legal MP3 files that I ripped from a CD that I own. I copy them to the Music folder of my Fire tablet, but it doesn't recognize them.

OK, I have the files copied to the Fire, and Amazon Music sees the files, they appear in the list of songs and they aren't greyed out, but Amazon Music won't play them. 

I got them to be able to play now, but it was more work than it really had to be.


----------

